# Bicolano: It's hard for me to say....



## Procopio

Bago lang po ako dito sa site. Mahray banggi/aga sa indong gabos 

I am pure Batangueno but I find learning Bicolano interesting and actually trying hard to learn. 
Anybody here could help me get through it?
What are the effective ways to quick study Bicolano?

I want to translate some part of this song by Bon Jovi into Bicolano... pwede po ba? Salamat po 

------------------
It's hard for me to say the things I want to say sometimes
We'll leave the world outside All I've got to give to you 
Are these five words when I Thank you for Loving me.
------------------

Maraming salamat po


----------



## Procopio

Thanks for your kind assistance DotterKat... really appreciated. 

Good day.


----------



## meowchi

Hi Procopio,

Marhay na banggi / aga man saimo. 

It's amazing that you're very interested w/ this dialect. 
Translating the lyrics is a bit tough 'cause if it was translated word for word, it will not make much sense & might lose it's meaning or message, so i tried to change some words where a Bicolano will be able to understand. 

_" Dipisil para sako na sabihon an mga bagay na minsan muya kong sabihun_ _Iwalat ta na ang makamundo (Bayai na an mundo)* _
_An maitatao ko lang saimo ay ining limang tataramun _
_Salamat sa pagpadaba sako"

_*bayai na an mundo >> i'd prefer to use this, it's like saying _"hayaan na natin an mundo" _:] it sounds more appropriate. 


I do hope this helps, If you have any concerns don't hesitate to ask me, I'd love to help.


----------



## mataripis

Procopio said:


> Bago lang po ako dito sa site. Mahray banggi/aga sa indong gabos
> 
> I am pure Batangueno but I find learning Bicolano interesting and actually trying hard to learn.
> Anybody here could help me get through it?
> What are the effective ways to quick study Bicolano?
> 
> I want to translate some part of this song by Bon Jovi into Bicolano... pwede po ba? Salamat po
> 
> ------------------
> It's hard for me to say the things I want to say sometimes
> We'll leave the world outside All I've got to give to you
> Are these five words when I Thank you for Loving me.
> ------------------
> 
> Maraming salamat po


 I used to live there for about 8 yrs. but the bikolano dialect i learned has more Tagalog words because Tagalog people there outnumbered Bikolanos. If you want real Bikol, it is better to choose the Bikol of Naga because it is the standard Bikol in the whole Bikol region. The other forms of bikol are just dialects of Naga Bikol.Bikol language  has Tagalog and Bisayan words.


----------



## Pretty_Gaella

Hi Everyone,

This is a very late reply to Procopio's Thread. 
But I'm hoping that this could help too. 
I translated it using Naga City's Bicol..

Masakit sabihun an mga bagay na mawot kong ipaaram saimu.
Bayaan ta ang gabos sa kinaban. Ini sana ang maitatao ko saimu,
Limang tataramun. Dios mabalos sa pagpadangat mo.


Dios Mabalos sa gabos


----------

